# Broken Ex1200 (again + again)



## Nick16 (26 May 2010)

hi all, im getting really annoyed with tetra's external filter range now and will not buy them again. 
i used to swear by them but have had more problems than you can shake a stick at over the last year. 

where the inlet comes out of your tank and joins to the hose, the little screw thread fixing has snapped in half. this is the second one to fail on me in a week. i have tried improvising with a jubilee clip but its letting loads of air bubbles in which is clooging the filter, making it noisy, and utterly useless. 

had i not been at home on both occasions to hear the 'crack' (yes my heart jumped when i thought, THE TANK!!) i would have had 450L of water on my dads precious wooden floor! 
At the moment i have turned the filter off but it has 1 of my 2 ETH's on the outlet and my co2 diffuser meaning there is no co2 entering the tank at the moment (hence not being able to enter the ADA contest, again   ) 

i have numerous spare parts including a whole 'motorhead' part to the filter, an impellor and a set of tubing but no little plastic clips. 

what can i do? ring tetra? - (i have rung before and then sent me a new filter, im going to start feeling guilty and they will think im lying and in it for free parts)   

I will NEVER be buying a tetratec External filter again untill quality improves. Next time is eheim pro3 or Fx5 for me. 

dont even get me started on my TT air pump......


----------



## LondonDragon (26 May 2010)

*Re: Broken Ex1200 (again)*

Yeah I read many mixed reviews about them and in the end even when they were cheap I decided not to buy one! Brought the JBL instead and its been solid, would recommend it.


----------



## OllieNZ (26 May 2010)

*Re: Broken Ex1200 (again)*

I just picked up a second hand Rena xp3, Impressed with the solidness of the build would recomend one of these aswell.


----------



## a1Matt (26 May 2010)

*Re: Broken Ex1200 (again)*

Same here Nick.
Almost 2 years of trouble free operation, then it starts falling apart. I'll spare the details but lets just say when it starts to fall apart it takes no prisoners!


----------



## Nick16 (26 May 2010)

*Re: Broken Ex1200 (again)*

yeah look like im ringing tetra again then. really not happy about this. and the fact nearly 1/2 a ton of water on my floor! 

now just to find a number i can actually get through to TT on. i used to have richards number. (or is he called rupert?) 
see shows how much these filters go worng when i had actually saved his number!! wish i could find it now! thats modern phones for you, when you need them most, they lose it!


----------



## a1Matt (26 May 2010)

*Re: Broken Ex1200 (again)*

08700 55 40 20, (EDIT - wrong number, correct number in later post in this same thread)
option 1.

Shall be calling it myself tomorrow as well! 
Just need to dig out my reference number from last time first.
(filter currently sitting in a bucket very slowly leaking - no immediate concern, just frustrating).
On the bright side, they are very pleasant to deal with, and respond admirably with spare parts.


----------



## Garuf (26 May 2010)

*Re: Broken Ex1200 (again)*

True words, I got an entire filter for free!


----------



## Nick16 (27 May 2010)

*Re: Broken Ex1200 (again)*

when ever i ring the number above all i get is - the number you have called is busy. 

i have tried about 8 times over the past 2 hours. 

maybe everyones TT is breaking! 

national  TT is S**T day.


----------



## squiggley (27 May 2010)

*Re: Broken Ex1200 (again)*



			
				Garuf said:
			
		

> True words, I got an entire filter for free!



Ditto.

And mine only leaked when you use the primer button.


----------



## a1Matt (27 May 2010)

*Re: Broken Ex1200 (again)*

Sorry Nick.
I gave you the wrong number  
The correct number is 02380 606070, option 1.


----------



## Lisa_Perry75 (30 May 2010)

*Re: Broken Ex1200 (again)*



			
				squiggley said:
			
		

> Garuf said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Lol mine did that. I stopped using the primer button and made sure I filled the filter back up all the way with water.


----------



## Nick16 (1 Jun 2010)

*Re: Broken Ex1200 (again)*

does any have the number for one of the more important people in the company? 
(is it rupert?) 

i have rung the silly call centre 3 times now and twice they said they would email me, and never got back to me and the third said 'i do not speak good english, call back at 2 to speak with a person who speaks good english) (well thats what i thought they said!!) 

so they have a call centre which UK customers call and yet their staff cannot speak english. thats appauling! 

Eheim for me next time im afraid. centrainly wont be using tetratec now. Its been a week since my filter broke.


----------



## stevec (1 Jun 2010)

*Re: Broken Ex1200 (again)*

02380 606070  this number is a southampton number and i know of the address and im pretty sure they are just starter type lockup units doubt if the phones are manned all day?  heres another number 02380 606071


----------



## Nick16 (1 Jun 2010)

*Re: Broken Ex1200 (again)*

cheers mate. will give them a ring in the morning. see what happens!


----------



## Dave Spencer (2 Jun 2010)

*Re: Broken Ex1200 (again)*

I`ll never buy Tetratec again. I have had two 1200s dump allover the kitchen floor. My 60l still has an EX700 running on it, which I never open up any more, as I don`t trust it to seal again.

Dave.


----------



## Tony Swinney (2 Jun 2010)

*Re: Broken Ex1200 (again)*

Same for me - no more Tetratec. Both my EX1200's started leaking, and Tetra were very good and sent me a pair of replacement filterheads overnight from Germany which I was pretty impressed with - until they both leaked everywhere too 

Only eheim for me now, they're a bit more money but they work and don't leak !

Tony


----------



## Nick16 (9 Jun 2010)

*Re: Broken Ex1200 (again)*

2 parcels later, still the correct part evades me. 

i now have a hose adaptor and motor head rings which i dont need. 

i have explained to them several times what part i need and still nothing. its infuriating! 

would help if i could speak to an english person who understood me. its not like i have a heavy accent. 

all i need are two tiny plastic pieces! where you connect the hosing to the inlet and outlets that hook over your tank. 
ive tried using a jubilee clip but it doesnt work.


----------



## Nick16 (9 Jun 2010)

*Re: Broken Ex1200 (again)*

Update number 400

After sending me O rings and a hose adaptor unti which was incorrect they have now said they are going to send me a WHOLE inlet and outlet kit. 

all i wanted was the tiny plastic pieces and yet because everything is packaged they cant send out a little thing like that. it has to be the whole kit! 

now, i have a whole spare motorhead at home, spare tubing set, another spare impellor. and now apart from the two plastic things i will take out, a whole new inlet and outlet kit. 

all i need is the actuall cannister and i have a brand new TT!! if only they sent out the right parts!! 

hers to me, hoping to get some correct parts. 
shame my tank has suffered really badly with no co2.


----------



## a1Matt (9 Jun 2010)

*Re: Broken Ex1200 (again)*

I was just typing a post to say just ask them for the whole inlet outlet kit when you replied that is what they are doing


----------



## lil-lynx (14 Jun 2010)

*Re: Broken Ex1200 (again)*

Hello I have a EX1200 and have had some problem mainly the filter head leaking. If you can get a fx5 I would recommend it I now have 2 fx5s instead of 1 fx5 and 1 ex1200. Dont get me wrong the EX  is a good filter its just not made up to stranded compared to the fx5.


----------



## Nick16 (14 Jun 2010)

*Re: Broken Ex1200 (again)*

so they sent me the spare parts... and it has worked but now all i need is the actual plastic cannister bit and the small plastic rings i needed to fix my problem and i have a whole new filter made from spares.


----------



## Tony Swinney (14 Jun 2010)

*Re: Broken Ex1200 (again)*



			
				Tonser said:
			
		

> Same for me - no more Tetratec. Both my EX1200's started leaking, and Tetra were very good and sent me a pair of replacement filterheads overnight from Germany which I was pretty impressed with - until they both leaked everywhere too



I decided to ring tetra again about this last Thursday, and a complete brand new EX1200 arrived today, and another one should be here tomorrow - you really cant beat that for customer service, especially as they did not ask for any receipt or proof of purchase.  I just hope they both work without leaking now !!

Nick, once I get them sorted and working I'll probably have the spares you need   

Tony


----------



## Nick16 (14 Jun 2010)

*Re: Broken Ex1200 (again)*

right.. 
il doube check what i definately need and will let you know. obviously i can pay for them and probably pick them up if you have a whole cannister bit... (i have the motorhead..)


----------



## Garuf (15 Jun 2010)

*Re: Broken Ex1200 (again)*

Tonser, did two die on you or just the one?!


----------



## Tony Swinney (15 Jun 2010)

*Re: Broken Ex1200 (again)*

Hi Garuf

Two leaked so Tetra sent out 2 replacement filter heads in April.  They both leaked so they have now sent out 2 complete brand new EX1200's.

I'll try to put them to test this weekend and will report back 
Tony


----------



## Garuf (15 Jun 2010)

*Re: Broken Ex1200 (again)*

Good to hear, Like I say I've never had an issue with my ex1200's but did have a leaky ex700. There customer service really is excellent.


----------



## a1Matt (15 Jun 2010)

*Re: Broken Ex1200 (again)*

I had the same as Tony. I can not fault their customer service.   

i.e. 
replacement head sent due to leak. 
then leak re-appeared 3 months later, and they sent me a whole new filter.

Plumbed in the new filter last week and it works a treat (but for how long ...)


----------



## Nick16 (28 Jun 2010)

*Re: Broken Ex1200 (again)*

just got in from work and guess what is broken again. 
got the reliablilty of an old skoda. 

think i might leave this hooby for a few years as i cannot afford to keep replacing products that are built like crap. 
my tank looks terrible as its only running one filter and no co2 now.


----------



## a1Matt (28 Jun 2010)

*Re: Broken Ex1200 (again)*



			
				Nick16 said:
			
		

> got the reliablilty of an old skoda.



It could be worse you could own a tetratec ex1200 and a skoda.
oh, wait a minute.
I do own a tetratec ex1200 and a skoda   
(Both of which break down regularly   )



			
				Nick16 said:
			
		

> think i might leave this hooby for a few years as i cannot afford to keep replacing products that are built like crap. my tank looks terrible as its only running one filter and no co2 now.



Try to hang in there Nick.


----------



## chris1004 (1 Jul 2010)

Hi,

It is possible to repair the leaking filter head quite easily.

Usually the problem lies with either the hose end connectors themselves or the hose connection unit.

If its the hose end connectors you'll usually see water on top of the filter housing itself and the best course of action is to first check for good seals to the hosing and if thats good to replace the hose end connectors themselves which are about a tenner a pair. I've tried dismantling them but its very tricky and the lugs holding the screw ring on snap off easily.

However more often the case is that the connection unit itself is the problem as this has a bit of an inherent design problem associated with it. If this is leaking then the water trickles down the outside of the canister so that it appears to be a faulty canister filter seal but there is an overflow channel which the water follows and it comes out underneath the canister clips. 

The solution to this problem is to dismantle the hose connector unit by undoing the 4 screws underneath it, take it apart noting how it has to go back together paying particular attention to the sealing rings and the ball valves. Its quite self explanatory once you've seen it apart. Anyway on the plastic angled tails that the hose end connectors screw onto there is a two raised ridges with a gap between them. IMO there should have been a seal fitted in this gap and its been omitted for some reason as this is were the unit leaks from. What I do is to get some standard PTFE tape and wrap it round and round very tightly in that gap until it's few mm proud of the raised plastic ridges then reassemble the unit which will now need a little force to do and screw everything back together. Its worked for me on more than one occation.

Hope this helps.

Regards, Chris.


----------



## sanj (2 Jul 2010)

I have two Tetratec ex 1200s and one has been solid for the last two years, the other however has had leaking problems, Tetra customers service is great and they have sent me out a spare part before, but now setting up my new tank, the same filter will not circulate water, but also has started leaking again.

I went out and bought an Aquamanta...lol only to find out on the net that it is apparently designed by some bod who was behind the tetratecs originally.  :? 

Hmmm well, I understand some of Nick's frustration. Also if any reassurance for the future choice of filter I have a 2080 and an FX5 of the same age as the tetra tecs and never had a problem with them.


----------



## Nick16 (2 Jul 2010)

yeah, its deffnaelt y going to be an FX5 for me next i feel. but in 4 years time, who knows whats going to be on the market. 

thats when i aim to re-enter the hobby.


----------



## PM (9 Jul 2010)

Sorry to p*ss in everyone's chips    but I always say you get what you pay for.

That's why Eheim are so reassuringly expensive!


----------



## chris1004 (9 Jul 2010)

PM said:
			
		

> Sorry to p*ss in everyone's chips    but I always say you get what you pay for.
> 
> That's why Eheim are so reassuringly expensive!



I agree that you generally get what you pay for but I'm still very happy with my EX1200's and I I never eat soggy chips anyway.    . I'm running 3 EX1200's which cost me less than 1 similar Eheim filter. Yes I would love to run 3 big Ehiems instead but I simply couldn't justify the cost to the other half.


I know some have had problems and I feel for them really I do but I also have to question if they've really investigated the problem fully as well and their DIY plumbing skills. A couple of posts back I listed the problems that I've had but really there very minimal and simple to fix, there's only 1 other seal that can go wrong and that's the main canister seal as far as I can see. Of course I could be wrong but I seriously doubt it.

Regards, Chris.


----------

